# Besoin d'aide à propos d'un adaptateur dock/jack 3,5mm



## toto160 (25 Janvier 2012)

Hello,

Je possède un iTouch 2G, ma sortie jack est foutue, j'ai téléphoné pour connaitre le montant des réparations ==> 109 pour le remplacement de l'appareil (pas de réparation donc)

Etant la facture un peu salé j'ai l'intention d'acheter ça

http://www.sendstation.com/us/products/pocketdock/lineout-miniusb.html

Seulement d'après ce que j'ai pu voir sur le net, il y a des personnes qui disent que le volume n'est plus accessible sur un iPod/iPhone une fois le truc branché.

Or lorsque je branche mon iPod sur le dock d'Apple (ça: http://images.apple.com/euro/ipod/accessories/images/remote-dock20080909.jpg ) j'ai accès au volume, et peu le monter ou le descendre à ma guise.

Je me demand si cet avertissement ne concerne pas uniquement les ipod/iphone de première génération ? Car avec le dock Apple tout fonctionne parfaitement, je ne vois pas pourquoi ça ne fonctionnerait pas avec le dock portable de Send Station ?

Quelqu'un peut confirmer ?

Merci


----------



## iPadOne (26 Janvier 2012)

Salut, ce nest pas un problème de génération dappareil cest la conception du doc qui est différente , sur Pocket data tu sort avec du son brut donc pas de réglage de volume possible Apple a fait ça pour rendre les choses plus simple avec les fabricants de sound système. 

Tu peux essayer de trouver un casque qui a un réglage du volume , mais ça nest pas la panacée vu que tu ne fait que réduire le son qui sort de lappareil (en quelques sortes létouffer) 

Voili voilou


----------



## toto160 (26 Janvier 2012)

merci bien!


----------

